# Algae control in 10g tank.



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I guess the lights are stronger than I thought in my 10g tank and now theres lots of algae growth. :S Is there any way to control it other than scrapping it off? I can scrape off the parts on the glass but not on the decor and stuff.... Any fish or snail that I can buy that will control the algae...?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

What kind of lighting is on this tank?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm, i don't really know. Its 2x 10W flourescent (actually i think it's compact flourescent) bulbs ;x I'll go see if it has specs on the box. I could live with one bulbs maybe ill take one out.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok it says 10 Watt Fluorescent Bulb. Says it's "full spectrum" does that mean 6500 K? If so cool I can get plants in that tank XD

Edit: looked on walmart site (I got it from there)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675

It says 6500k... that box is different than the one mine came with (mine doesn't say the K) but the model number in the pic says it's the same and that box says 6500k. Cool I think I'll plant some of my plants in there!  That might control the algae, right?

I purchased some hornwort... says that helps keep algae down... so I'll put a few of the stems down there...

Too bad I have a wayyy powerful filter for that size tank...


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

No not the "wrong" light is your problem; the BALANCE between light, nutrition, amount of plants, amount of fish & waste, amount w/c - One of any of those factors is outta wack there!
So describe the set up in detail for the items I listed that need to be balanced.
Then either describe in detail what the alage looks like or take a picture (there's like some MANY different types).
Last but not least the most important matter: How long is that tank bee set up & running? Algae in new tanks is VERY common if not to say not avoidable!


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

i'm also curious about the specs of the tank. is this a planted tank? if so are you fertilizing and if so with what?
and you are sure it's algae and not diatoms? (assuming it's "real" algae because you mentioned you couldn't scrape it off the glass easily...diatoms come off of glass pretty easily IME)


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I change the water about 50% every 2-4 days. It has about 30 baby fish in it. I don't give it any nutrients. It's been set up for about 3 weeks? Seeded off my 29 gallon tank. Only have a chunk of java moss in it. Didn't intend to plant, but I might when my plants come. I don't feed the java moss any fertilizer.

Oh and stephanie, I meant I can clean it off the glass easy, but on things like the net covering the filter intake I can't.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

With all the fish and available nutrition there in that tank and no plants to take it up PLUS the fact its a brand new set up I am absolutely not surprised. 

The algae your ref too is the lil brownish spots on your glass? I'd def not worry about that use a sponge before each w/c clean it off and you're good. 

Like I said thou with nothing in there to absorb nutrition and the fact you prop feed pretty heavy in that baby tank you'll keep seeing that problem; thou it may become less as the tank matures.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, thank you!  I plan to add plants when I can get more gravel and a sponge filter (instead of HOB) the only problem is getting the algae off the net and stuff but I guess I'll deal for now.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

that looks an awful lot like diatoms to me (brown "algae"). green algae IME has been very hard to scrape off glass. if it is diatoms (very common in new set ups as you probably know from your 29) it will go away in time with no major adjustments in your cleaning regimen. Unsightly is all.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

No worries, Austin. I have the same problem right now in my 5g. That brown algae is on my aunbias and some on my sword plant. It's annoying and unsightly I know, but both Angel and Byron reassured me that it is normal and should clear up on its own once the tank is more established. In the meantime, before each water change I rub the algae off my plants with my fingers, then vacuum it out with my water change.


----------

